# Any 3D shoots near Mt. Pleasant?



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I am a Junior at CMU and an avid bowhunter as well. I recently got a new Hoyt Powerhawk and am looking for somewhere to shoot it near Mt. Pleasant. Any help will be well received! 

Also any information on indoor/outdoor shoots coming up would also be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Mid Michee Bowmen isn't too far from you.....west of Midland on 9 mile, just south of M-20. Here is a link to their website......

www.midmichee.org


----------



## mr.cj (Oct 6, 2007)

Saginaw Field and Stream will be holding there indoor 3d shoot this weekend


----------



## Rutcrazed (Oct 30, 2008)

of town is the Archery shop...but its outdoor shooting. Glade you asked this question as I was thinking the same thing today.......PM ed you..


----------



## fishhogster (Mar 6, 2007)

im prety sure jakes outdoors has one on the corner of m-20 and meridian rd. about a mile or so from the mcdonalds on 20.


----------



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

Hey I live in Mt.pleasant and shoot 3-d every chance i get. JAkes does have a video range but its nothing like 3-d and needs to be updated a little. PM me and maybe we can meet up and travel to a few spots.


----------

